# External with built in heater



## Nstocks (7 Sep 2018)

Hello!

I'm coming from the salty side toast up a very simply low energy aquascaper 600 tank and I'm looking at the filtration options.

Ideally the filter will have pre filters that are super easy to remove (without having to take the filter apart) and has a built in heater (I don't trust in line heaters).

I know OASE have a range for this exact purpose but reviews say they aren't that efficient or quiet. 

Budget is £200.


----------



## Siege (7 Sep 2018)

I use a Eheim pro 4 600 with hydor external heater on same tank.

Brilliant filter, overpowered if low tech, but you would be good if you have co2 later on. Better to get a bigger filter than you think.

Not so keen on the hydor external heater. Some times it works, sometimes it doesn’t. So much so that I bought a second one recently for when it does stop working altogether.....

Also use the oase Biomaster 600 thermo. Brilliant filter. I find it on a  par with the eheim (perhaps marginally louder, nothing noticeable though).
You could use the 350 filter on the 600 tank and still be ok if you add co2 later on. If you wanted to save a few quid.


----------



## Nstocks (7 Sep 2018)

Have you got a tank journal by any chance?

Which lights did you go for?


----------



## Siege (7 Sep 2018)

No I haven’t I’m afraid. All tanks on Twinstar S with hinterfield controller.  Upto date pic here though on George Farmer Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/EvolutionA...051936045082/1072362752913996/?type=3&theater

I have a 2nd EA 600 that I’ll set up in a couple of weeks. This will be running with the Oase 600, and I’ve spent all my life being an Eheim fanboy!

Check out the hinterfield sponsor thread for info on the controller


----------



## Nstocks (7 Sep 2018)

I saw that picture earlier, both stunning tanks though mine is going to be much, much simpler!

I'm a fan of Eheim but the price of there Thermal range is insane, even for someone who has spent £7K on a marine tank alone.

Which size lily pipes did you go with? I have some 17mm ones coming tomorrow, hopefully they don't take up too much space.


----------



## Siege (7 Sep 2018)

Yes 17mm glassware will fit the 16/22 oase or Eheim. Pop the end of your tubing in boiling water for a few secs to soften it for initial fitting.

Eheim are bloody expensive for their thermo filters!


----------



## Andrew Butler (7 Sep 2018)

This thread might help you out:
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/oase-biomaster-thermo-external-filter.41568/

I nearly changed over to them but decided against it after hearing a few bad things about noise and the struggle to change the heater if you need to.
That said you always here the bad things about things over the good.
I opted for Fluval G6 in the end as the pre filter is so simple as is the chemical filter if you want to run carbon etc.
If you're not a fan of inline heaters have you had a think about using one with something like the elitech e1000 controllers; if you've come from marines I'm sure you will be familiar with them and similar for running titanium heaters.


----------



## Nstocks (7 Sep 2018)

I came across the G6 but the price is too high - I'm trying not to go insane with this tank (but obviously don't want to buy twice!) £300 is still a little too much unfortunately.

The thing with inline controller is more about having to hung and plumb them in which I don't want to deal with. But, I don't want to go an OASE and G6 is too much so I'll need to send more of go in line.

Another partIw atto keep to a minimal is cleaning the hoses fro the lily pipes to the filter. Would there be any problem in using white silicone (food grade) hose? My thinking is although it's light in colour, light shouldn't pass through as easily so it will stay cleaner whilst still blending into the aesthetic of clear/white cabinet.


----------



## Siege (7 Sep 2018)

Food grade tubing will be fine. White might look shiny though? They standard oase ones are smokey grey which looks nice.

Clear is fine. Yes you can see any dirt, but that is a good thing as it tells you to pull your finger out!

You can use one of these. You’ll need one anyway to clean the glassware. You’ll need to detach it from the tubing to clean so may as well do the hosing at the same time. In my mind anyway, only takes a couple of mins. 


https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/filter-tube-cleaning-brush-150cm-2127-p.asp


----------



## Siege (7 Sep 2018)

Just a note to say what I did in the same predicament. I went for the oase 600 thermo and changed the prefilter to the courser orange foams, I’ve removed most of the foams from the bio part of the filter. Kept the plastic bio media things and added some extra normal bio media (minimal amount).

My experience is it’s on a parr with my current and previous Eheim filters. The heater is easy to change and easily available if it breaks.

Was very pleased and faced with the same decision on my new tank, I went with the oase again.

Nb. If you do go down the oase route, will be worth buying the heater cap for a fiver (phone Aquarium Gardens) just so that if the heater breaks you can still use the filter.


----------

